# Looking for game in Connecticut



## Ex (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a D&D (3rd or 4th) game in the New Haven / Middletown area.  I haven't played in a couple years, saw an ad for the new edition and it got the juices flowing.  So I'd like to find a balanced weekend game: some role-playing, some combat, some problem solving, etc in the area.

If you have a game and could use another player hit me up and we'll chat and see if it is a good fit.


----------



## Ex (Jul 24, 2008)

Bump:

I'm a mid twenties professional whose schedule would fit best with a Saturday evening weekly or biweekly game.  I'm willing to play 3.x or 4 (just picked up the 4th edition books to peruse).

If you have a local game and could use another player let me know.


----------



## Ex (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought I'd give this another post since it had fallen to the third page.  I know I'm asking for a miracle here but it is worth the effort.

The one person I've heard from plays on weekday nights and unfortunately that is an impossible feat for me starting in September.

Here is the deal:  I'm a teacher and coach and it makes weekday games impossible.  Need to be up early and work past seven on a good day.

Friday and Saturday are funky between August and November.  Half the Friday nights are definitely a no go for me as are pretty much every Saturday afternoon.  The bright side is that I know my schedule from now till November...

Again I know I'm asking for a miracle here trying to fit a game into a pretty tight schedule but I've really got the hankering for some gaming.


----------



## Harneloot (Aug 13, 2008)

Brewster too far for you? 

If not, see my thread under: NY/CT player wanted


----------

